# Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute einiges geschaft. Trotz dessen das ich dieses Projekt nicht angehen wollte, bin ich mitten beim Pflanzenfilterbau.

Was ich geschafft?
Einen großen Horst ausgehoben (der glücklicherweise meine Biervorräte in Ruhe lässt). Den Horst habe ich mit der Axt bearbeitet, gevierteilt, ordentlich abgeschüttelt und ab auf den Hänger für die nächste Komposttour. 
Ja so einen Schilfhorst auszuheben ist wirklich Quälerei. Aber jetzt isser weg der Horst.

Dann habe ich meine beiden Blaßrohre eingegraben. bei 1,70 m war Schluß mit lustisch und deswegen habe ich aufgegeben. (Eigentlich waren 2m doch mein Ziel, aber Rohr flexen geht schneller...) 

Es sind 2 Rohre, da ich mein Ökoprojekt stromloser Teich immer noch auf der Fahne habe. Somit kann 1 Rohr pumpen und im anderen kann ich experimentieren.

Jetzt bin ich fast fertig mit schachten und die Folie kann bald rein.

Der Filter wird etwas kleiner als die Fastregel besagt, da mein Teich 1,5 Jahre auch ohne Filter hervorragend funktioniert, wird es mit sicher nur noch besser. 

Allen, die den Biokram nicht mögen, sei gesagt, dass ich 3 - X Tonnen nicht mag im Garten. Aus diesem Grund kommt für mich ausschließlich solch ein Pflanzen oder Bodenfilter in Frage.


Skizze vom aktuellen Plan, der kann morgen aber schon wieder anders aussehen.
 

Frage ist, wird das was mit der 2. Regentonne im Vortex?

Bilder gibts keine, weil zu dunkel und der Horst heute ganz schon genervt hat.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas


> Den Horst habe ich mit der Axt bearbeitet, gevierteilt


 Bist wohl beim graben im Mittelalter gelandet ?

Was meinste denn mit der 2. Tonne im Vortex ? Abgeschnitten und eingebracht in der 1.Tonne als Schmutzabsetzzone ? Was sollte da nicht passen ,hast halt ein "einfach" ein Schmutzbereich geschaffen (ohne Rasengittersteine) Vielleicht ein bischen teurer , aber egal Wer hat der hat !
Vergiss nicht auf dem Mammut , keine 2x45 ° Bögen sondern 1x Abzweig °45 +1x 45° Bogen
damit er entgasen kann !
 
Ist das jetzt der *FRED* ,wo wir übers Regenwasser "labern" wollen ?
LG Andre
PS: Bild ist ähnlich ! Nicht 1:1


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Andre,

die Idee mit den vergrabenen Rohren habe ich von Dir und bin Dir dankbar für den Tipp. (Ich denke, so wirds was.

Die 2. Regentonne ist geplatzt. Ehe ich die in die Gelbe Tonne gebe, habe ich sie halbiert.

Das ist die Regendiskussion. Aber es ist in sofern schon wieder Überholt, weil ich einfach einfach Reinigungsmammute einsetze. 

 
Ist mir heute bei der Arbeit in meinem Tagebau so durch den Sinn gegangen. 

Ich werde mal mit einem 5 Watt Luftheber testen (ich will ja keine x Liter die Sekunde rauspusten). 
An diesen Kompressor kommt eine Zeitschaltuhr. So wird z.B. alle Stunde oder 2 Stunden kurz Luft in die Reinigungsmammuts gepumpt und ab in den Kompost. 
Wenn mann intensiver Reinigen will (Schlammsaugen) können die ja durchlaufen.

Unten in der Tonne will ich ein Rohr aufschlitzen in in Drehrichtung, so dass der Bodendreck immer automatisch in diesem Rohr abgelegt wird. Dann nach 2 Stunden wird dann ein paar sekunden gepumpt (Sollte reichen für den Rohrinhalt) und fertig.

Ich hoffe, es ist in der Skizze zu erkennen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ihr wolltet Bilder ihr bekommt Bilder.

Ich war gerade mal fix draußen und hab mal wild geknippst. 

Beschreibungen habe ich in den Bildern.

       
Ich muß nochmal raus, bevor es dunkel wird, vieleicht habt Ihr ja ne Idee.

Bis denn dann 

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas
Du denkst aber daran ob Du links oder rechts drehende Bakkis hast ! Ich mein dein Drecksammelrohr ,besser dessen Ausrichtung entgegen der Einlaufrichtung in den Vortex !
Wo haste denn die ollen Gummischläuche ausgegraben ? Vielleicht beim ausbuddeln des Mammut gefunden ?
LG Andre
Idee von was ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hi Andre,

ja, die Schläuche habe ich wirklich beim ausheben der Grube gefunden. 
Ich habe nur die dünnen Rohre noch nicht für die Wartungsmammute.

Mit den Links und rechtsdrehenden Bakkies hast Du absolut Recht. Vieleicht sollte da ein Stellmotor dran für eine Stunde Linksherum und eine Stunde Rechtsherum. So kommen all auf ihre Kosten. 

Nein, ich hoffe das ganze wird wirklich selbstreinigend (wegen Faulheit). 
Oben auf die Strumpfhose kommt noch eine weiche mitdrehende Bürste, so dass die auch immer fein sauber bleibt. (Soweit bin ich aber noch lange nicht.)

Ich überlege, ob ich nicht den Hauptluftheber nehme für die Reinigung (sind ja nur Luftschläuche) Dann bräucht ich ein elektronisches Ventil, so das alle x Stunden auf die Wartungsmamuts geschalten wird, der Dreck rausgerotz... (sagt man nicht) gepumpt wird und dann wieder Normalbetrieb. 

Das dürfte bei der Förderleistung 1 - 2 Sekunden dauern. 
Der nächste Regen kommt und füllt das wieder nach, oder ich mit dem Gartenschlauch.

Mir ist es wichtig, das es selbstständig läuft. Also keine Kalendereinträge Siebe Reinigen, Pflanzenfilter umgraben usw. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Zusammen,

heute sieht meine Skizze wieder anders aus. 
Ich denke da seit 2 Jahren drüber nach und dachte ich habe schon eine optimale Variante gefunden, aber es kommen immer noch täglich neue Varianten dazu.

Heute sieht der Plan so aus:
 

Ich zweige einfach etwas Luft vom Hauptkompressor (35 Watt) ab. Diese nutze ich dann um permanent den Pflanzenfilterboden rein zu halten.

Ich denke eh, das das Mammut zu viel Leistung für den Teich hat. Ich habe gestern Werners (WP-3D) Video mit der Betonitstömung gesehen. Soviel Leistung will ich nicht. Das ist zu Fett. Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn ich die ersten Videos machen kann. 

Warscheinlich werde ich das ganze ersteinmal ohne Kies als Versuchsstrecke laufen lassen. Da es nur Rohre und Luftleitungen sind, kann ich das dann wild kombinieren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin seit 3 Tagen damit beschäftigt Kies zu holen.

Freitag: zeitig Feierabend gemacht ->Hänger dran 15:00 an der Kiesgrube -> zu.
Sonnabend: wenn viel los ist machen die auch Sonnabends auf. Aber nicht diesen Sonnabend, wenn ich mit dem Hänger davor stehe.
Heute: Früh gleich los-> Kiesgrube offen-> Kies in Hänger und Auto-> ab nach Hause-> Hängerreifen geplatzt, Natürlich an der unmöglichsten Stelle, an der Ampel. 
Hänger auf Felge noch ein wenig durch die Gegend gezerrt  -> Kies aus Auto nach Hause-> Kiestouren um den sch... Hänger zu entladen -> Sehr hilfsbereiten jungen Mann getroffen, der mir beim Reifenwechsel geholfen hat. (Hätte den sonst anschleppen lassen müssen) . Soweit alles prima-> Ich geh dann mal fix nen Reifen kaufen-> Sondergröße hat keiner auf Lager -> Alle Städte und Gemeinden durch, bis ich einen Geheimtipp bekam -> Reifen bekommen->Zurückgefahren-> Oh schreck, der sch... Hänger ist weg-> Nein, mein Helfer hat sich den schon in die Garage gezogen und zerlegt-> Reifen draufgezogen-> Der ganze Tag im Ar... wegen 1,x Tonnen Kies .

Ich habe noch nie so einen hilfsbereiten jungen Hobbyautoschrauber getroffen. Ich bin ihm unendlich dankbar, für die Hilfe. Ansonsten hätte ich den Hänger wirklich in die Werkstatt abschleppen lassen müssen, oder noch einen Hänger organisieren... 

Bezogen auf das Projekt heißt das, ich habe Bodendeckend Kies da... 
Eigentlich wollte ich es ohne Kies mal laufen lassen, um zu schaun, ob das hinhaut mit der Selbstreinigung. Das geht aber nicht, da ich da hinten nicht laufen kann. Drum werde ich es erst zuschütten und dann testen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo zusammen,

Dieses We habe ich den Kies geputzt und in den Filter geworfen. 
Dann habe ich den Filter komlett mit Wasser gefüllt und einen Selbstreinigungslauf gestartet. 
(Bodenablauf für den Pflanzenfilter.)
Ich dachte mir, läßt Du mal laufen um die Schwebstoffe in den Filter zu bekommen. 

Pustekuchen, Loch in der Folie... Ich habe das die Nacht laufen lassen und hatte nur noch halben Wasserstand... 
Die Folie ist eigentlich neu, ich habe sie aber mal zum Brennholzabdecken Mißbraucht. Ich denke, daher das Loch. 

Eigentlich wollte ich den Brückentag nutzen um Kies zu fahren und den Filter zu füllen. Stattdessen werde ich warten, ob der Wasserstand weiter sinkt und nach dem Loch suchen.

Warum klappt das nicht gleich einfach beim ersten mal???

Naja, so schlimm ist es nicht, kostet halt nur wieder Zeit.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Das Projekt treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...

Gestern war Probebetrieb. Vorher Habe ich ca 3 Tonnen Kies geputzt und da reingeworfen (Reicht immer noch nicht...), Die Rohre im Filter gelegt, alles Prima, ich zufrieden.

Der Probelauf:

Mitchs Empfehlung mein Mammut mit einem Fahrradschlauch zu pimpen war goldrichtig (Ich habe halt keine Fittnesbänder). Das Ding geht irre los. 

Das hat zur Folge, wie es mir von Geisy und Jörg vorhergesagt wurde, der Vortex funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Der Sog ist so Stark, das der Überlauf alles einsaugt, selbst meine Strumpfhose. 
Vollkommen irre und ich bin etwas ratlos, wie ich das löse. Mein kleiner Versuch war ja mit geringerer Leistung. Ich will ja noch Leistung vom Mammut abziehen, vieleicht wirds dann besser. 

Heute Morgen war dann der halbe Teich leer. (soviel wars nicht, nur Höhe Überläufe)

Ursachenforschung ergab, das sich der Deckel von meinem 160 ger Rohr unten bei 1,70 Metern gelößt haben muß. (Das Rohr war leer)
Ich habe das Ding mit dem Gummihammer draufgeschlagen und es steht fest am Boden, wie kann das aufgehen??? Oder das Rohr ist geplatzt da unten???

Ich habe Wasser in das Rohr gepumpt, das verschwand auch kurz drauf. Rätsel Rätsel Rätsel...

Daraufhin habe ich ein Holz auf das Rohr gelegt und versucht, das Rohr wieder in den Deckel zu klopfen. Natürlich ist das Holz gespallert und ich habe das Rohr getroffen. Rohr nun oben und unten kaputt.

Ich habe mir eine Lange Stange genommen, einen Pinsel genommen und auf 1,70 Meter Tiefe Dichtpampe verschmiert. 

Es ist erstmal Dicht.

Ich denke ich muß das wieder ausheben und schaun was da unten los ist. 

2 Tonnen Kies wieder raus, Klebestellen öffnen, 1,7 Meter Tief Schachten, Rohr raus, guggn was da los ist, Neues Rohr rein zuschütten neu verkleben.

Ich hab grad keine Lust mehr...


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Das Projekt treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...

Gestern war Probebetrieb. Vorher Habe ich ca 3 Tonnen Kies geputzt und da reingeworfen (Reicht immer noch nicht...), Die Rohre im Filter gelegt, alles Prima, ich zufrieden.

Der Probelauf:

Mitch Empfehlung mein Mammut mit einem Fahrradschlauch zu pimpen war goldrichtig (Ich habe halt keine Fittnesbänder). Das Ding geht irre los. 

Das hat zur Folge, wie es mir von Geisy und Jörg vorhergesagt wurde, der Vortex funktioniert überhapt nicht. Der Sog ist so Stark, das der Überlauf alles einsaugt, selbst meine Strumpfhose. 
Vollkommen irre und ich bin etwas ratlos, wie ich das löse. Mein kleiner Versuch war ja mit geringerer Leistung. Ich will ja noch Leistung vom Mammut abziehen, vieleicht wirds dann besser. 

Heute Morgen war dan der Halbe Teich leer. (soviel wars nicht, nur Höhe Überläufe)

Ursachenforschung ergab, das sich der Deckel von meinem 160 ger Rohr unten bei 1,70 Metern gelößt haben muß. (Das Rohr war leer)
Ich habe das Din mit dem Gummihammer draufgeschlagen. Das Steht fest am Boden, wie kann das aufgehen??? Oder das Rohr ist geplatzt da unten???

Ich habe Wasser in das Rohr gepumpt, de vesschwand auch kurz drauf. Rätsel Rätsel Rätsel...

Daraufhin habe ich ein Holz auf das Rohr gelegt und versucht, das Rohr wieder in den Deckel zu klopfen. Natürlich ist das Holz gespallert und ich habe das Rohr getroffen. Rohr oben und unten kaputt.

Ich habe mir eine Lange Stange genommen, einen Pinsel genommen und auf 1,70 Meter Tiefe Dichtpampe verschmiert. 

Es ist erstmal Dicht.

Ich denke ich muß das wieder ausheben und schaun was da unten los ist. 

2 Tonnen Kies wieder raus, Klebestellen öffnen, 1,7 Meter Tief Schachten, Rohr raus, guggn was da los ist, Neues Rohr rein zuschütten neu verkleben.

Ich hab grad keine Lust mehr...


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute früh geschaut, das Rohr war wieder halb leer. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das passiert sein könnte?

Das Rohr ist fest auf 1,70 Meter in die Erde eingegraben und unten ist ein Deckel drauf. 

Ich hab mal mit der Taschenlampe reingefunzelt, Dreck ist keiner drin. 

Ich vermute mal, dass sich der Deckel unten gelöst haben wird, obwohl er fest auf dem Boden steht. 

Sollte man ein kleines Fundament machen, damit der wirklich festen Boden hat? 

Mir ist das unerklährlich, außer ein Maulwurf ist da drunter durchgedüßt.  

Es geht um Das Fallrohr. Im Gegensatz zur Zeichnung oben, habe ich die beiden Rohre wieder ausgebuddelt und nur noch 1 DN160 Rohr drin.

Ich habe keine Lust, das alles wieder auszubuddeln, aber eine Reparatur von oben wird sicher nicht von Dauer sein. (Außer Ihr habt einen genialen Plan) Ich hatte schon überlegt, eine Büchse Dichtungsmassen zu kaufen und da untern reinzukippen, getreu dem Motto "viel hilft viel". 

Ich hoffe mal Ihr habt eine Idee, sonst kann ich alles wieder abbauen. (Eigentlich ist es gut, das es jetzt passiert ist und nicht später, wenn alles schön ist.) 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas
Ich weis zwar nicht , was Du gemacht hast , es gibt aber nur zwei Möglichkeiten hierfür !
Ersten´s : 
Du hast das Rohr zerdroschen ! 
Das wär dir aber eigentlich aufgefallen, dann kannst du es vergessen !
Zweitens´s :
Hört sich für mich er danach an 
Dir ist die Dichtung verrutscht beim  Deckel montieren ! Haste denn kein Gleitmittel (Seife) genommen ? Wie lange dauert es denn bis das Rohr leer ist ?
Das kannst aber noch retten  
Mach einfach eine Naht mit Innotec in den Deckel, wenn Du da irgend wie dran kommst . 
Oder .
Kennst nicht ein Fliesenleger, der könnte dir mit Ixxelband und Streich -iso aushelfen ! Das geht auch ! Kannste dann mit einen langen Stielpinsel auftragen .
LG Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Andre,

ich habe natürlich keine Seife genommen. Ich dachte es hält besser, wenn es richtig straff sitz und nicht eingescmiert ist. 
Das Rohr habe ich nicht beschädigt (zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht).

Abgelaufen sind vieleicht 3.000 - 4.000 Liter in der 1. Nacht. 
Ich habe Regenrinnendichtzeugs genommen und am Stielpinsel versucht da unten aufzutragen. Eigentlich hat das eine ganz gute Konsistenz und war das Einzige was ich da hatte. 

Bis heute Nachmittag hat das Rohr das Wasser gehalten, weshalb ich auch gleich wieder rumprobiert habe. 
Heute habe ich ersteinmal Teich und Filter getrennt, damit nur der Filter leerläuft, wenn das noch undicht ist. 
Wenn Morgen noch Wasser drin ist knipse ich mal meine Versuchsanlage.

Das Mammut ist iwrklich der Hammer bei 35 Watt. Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen. 
Der Pflanzenfilter hat fast 10 cm weniger Wasser als der Teich, Trotz das alle Zuläufe mit DN 110 gemacht sind und das Mammut "nur" nen 75er ist. Da das ganze noch nicht vollständig mit Kies gefüllt ist, sieht man richtig, wie die Wellen zum Pumpenschacht gehen um von dort in den Teich gepustet zu werden. 

Das Mammut ist übrigens sehr leise, nur die Pumpe an sich macht ganz schön Lärm. Diese bekommt aber noch nen schickes Häusschen und dann sollte das auch erledigt sein. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mg1990 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

könntest du nicht einfach einen ring nehmen der etwas kleiner ist als dein rohr, also vom durchmesser. den lässte runter und füllst einfach epoxydharz in den zwischenraum von ring und rohr. müsste eigentlcih dann dicht sein und stabil.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas,

freut mich das das mit dem Fahrradschlauch funzt. Ich hoffe das du das Rohr wieder dicht bekommen hast - ohne 1,70 wieder ausgraben  das wäre ja echt doof 

da sind mir meine 1,30 (Lehm) schon wie eine Ewigkeit vorgekommen bis ich auf Stein/Fels gekommen bin :smoki 

als Gleitmittel habe ich Sonnenblumenöl genommen - ich denke das ist wasserverträglicher als die Seifenpaste. 

Die Geräuschentwicklung vom LuftMammut ist echt gering  , nur das laute Plätschern des vielen Wassers , das leise brummen der Membranpumpe ist fast ned zu hören.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

So Leute,

das Wasser hat gehalten, drum Bilder:

Hier war noch alles schön mit dem Vortex.
 
Hier geht es nur noch mit Planzenkorb, da es die Strumpfhose verstopft und einsaugt.
 
Der Zulauf
 
 
Das Mammut
 
Der Pflanzenfilterbach bleibt
 

Der Pflanzenfilter läuft direkt in den Vortex. Das Rohr muß ich noch besser verlegen, ich habe nur gerade keine Winkelstücke mehr...
      

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo zusammen,

der 1. Tag Probebetrieb meines VersuchsKiesMöchteGernPflanzenfilters ist erfolgreich gewesen.

Was mir Sorge macht ist der Vorfilter. 
Ich habe noch 2 Regentonnen zerflext um ein Innenleben zu gestallten. Aber bei den Sog am Mittelrohr nützt das nix. 

Ein Siebfilter wäre eh mein Favorit, nur funktioniert der unter Wasser nict, bzw,. habe ich keine Idee, wie ich den Dreck abtransportieren kann.

Vorfiltermäßig sind mir Die Ideen gerade ausgegangen. 
Wenn ich das weiterlaufen lasse, verstopft der VersuchsKiesMöchteGernPflanzenfilter irgendwann. 

Mein Ziel ist es auf Strumpfhosenkorn zu Filtern und dann zu den Pflanzen. 
Das ganze möglicht Rückspül oder ausspülbar (weil Faul). 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Wie wäre es die steine aus dem pflanzenfilter zu nehmen? dann kann nix verstopfen. mehr fällt mir dazu leider nicht ein . . .


----------



## Geisy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas

Schau mal hier, so hab ich es gelöst.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/81
Ein paar Postings davor ist er auch im Betrieb zu sehen.
Das geht in kleiner auch mit zwei großen Eimern auf dem Mittelrohr.

Vielleicht hilft dir das.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke wir sollten mal ein langes, flaches sieb testen, 10-15 cm kommst ja mit dem Luftmammut übers wasser.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hi Mandy,

Das ist mein HelX aus der Kiesgrube, der bleibt da drin.

Wie würde es denn aussehen, wenn da lauter Plastekugeln rumschwimmen. 

Wenn das ganze gefüllt ist, werden das 4-5 Tonnen sein, auch wenn das Material vieleicht technich nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist, ich liebe altmodische Sachen. 
Die Bakkies aus jedem unserer Flüsse und Seen müssen so Leben, meine auch. kein Lava, keine Plastekugeln und keine Glaskugeln.  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Thomas, war ja nur das, was mir dazu eingefallen ist. ich persönlich nehme lieber die plastikdinger  ich hatte nur 1tonne kies, aber das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Norbert,

mit der Luft aßen vorbei? Du hast umliegen einen Luftschlauch, der alles Freiblubbert? 

Ich wollte von innen spülen, also Wasser aus dem Mittelrohr ins Sieb. Da es mir immer wieder alles von unten hochholt, habe ich den Plan auch schon gestrichen.

@Mitch, mit dem flachen Sieb habe ich auch schon überlegt, oder wie ein Schiffsbug anlegen und links und rechts Sammelbehälter. 
Du hast nen 35 Watt Mammut, das saugt Dir alles weg, das ist soo cool...
Als mir die Strumpfhose in das Mittelrohr gefluppt ist, wußte ich, ja, ich wollte viel Leistung, aber soviel dann doch nicht. Nein, mein Plan, die Leistung aufzuteilen geht wirklich auf. da war ich mir nach meinen Regentonnentests nicht sicher. 
Geisys Idee finde ich genial, einfach ein wenig Luft am Sieb vorbeilaufen lassen. 
Mit unseren hochgepimpten Mammuts brauchen wir eh nicht die volle Leistung...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Geisy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas

Außen ist ein PE Wasserrohr aus dem Baumarkt. 
Da hab ich alle 3cm ein 1mm Loch rein gemacht. 
Der 9mm Luftschlauch paßt in das Rohr genau rein.
So bleibt der Dreck in der Vortex kammer.
Diese mach ich ab und zu mit einem feinen Kescher sauber.

Anschließend hab ich auch nur Filtergraben und Kiesfilter.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## wp-3d (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Mit unseren hochgepimpten Mammuts brauchen wir eh nicht die volle Leistung...





Ja und wer hats erfunden.

Da ist bald ein Kasten Bier fällig.  


.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Werner,



> Ja und wer hats erfunden.


 ==> leider erstmal der *da* 
aber du hast uns alle hier im Forum mit deinen super Ideen auf den richtigen Weg gebracht , deshalb mal schon 1000 x  

irgendwann werden wir uns schon mal sehen, dann gibts


----------



## wp-3d (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hi Mitch,

das ist richtig, es war auf das hochgepimte bezogen.


.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

@Werner: was hälst du von einem flachen Sieb


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt keinen Teich mehr, sondern ein Aquarium. 
Das ist schön, aber auch blöd. 
Bisher hat ein gewisser Grad der Verunreinigung einfach zum schönen Teichbild dazugehört. Jetzt stört es mich. 
Wie soll man das erklären? 
Bis vor kurzem sah der Teich aus wie ein ordentlicher Teich. Jetzt sieht er vom Wasser her aus wie ein Kristallklarer Bergssee oder Hallenbad mit eine Inneneinrichtung eines Teiches. 
Es schwimmt überhaupt nichts mehr im Teich rum, alles weggesaugt und wenn da was reinfällt ist es nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden. 

Ich wollte den teich nie so gut haben.

Das wird meine Sichtweisen und Standpunkte auf jeden Fall wesentlich ändern, auch wenn ich den Teich in seiner ursprünglichen Form sehr geliebt habe und es auch wieder so machen würde. Eigentlich ist es mir zu gut das Ergebnis. 


@ Werner

ich habe den Umbau schon sehr lange vor. Der schwarze Peter hat des öffteren angesprochen... und Nikolais 7 Watt Mammut hat mich entgültig überzeugt, das ich das so machen werde. Und dann natürlich Deine Luftherbervideos und Deine vielen Ideen, wie man sie einsetzen kann (Teichwinterbelüfter)

Ich werde es Dir Danken, indem irgendwann ein Schwarm Deier Fischleins im Teich schwimmen werden. Bis dahin muß ich noch einiges tun. 

@ Mitch, ich pumpe vom Filter in den Teich mit 0 Förderhöhe. Wenn Du ein Wenig Förderhöhe hast, dann kannst Du es doch auf ein Sieb pumpen.

@ Geisy, Deine Idee wird umgesetzt. habe die nöchsten Tage keine Zeit dafür, aber sobald ich Zeit habe werden Mörteleimer mit der Flex schön gemacht. Da meine Regentonne so klein ist geht nix größeres. Muß mal suchen, vieleicht finde ich etwas, was ein wenig größer ist.


 Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

So, wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Was gibts neues:
- Meine Tiere haben Spaß im Filter:
Ich habe ein Richtige Tiersportanlage gebaut. (Das ist das coole am Mammut, da passiert nix, kein Schredder)

So bin ich an den Teich rangetreten, ein Frosch spang in seiner Panik ins Fallrohr und hat sich wieder auspusten lassen.
Die Fische schwimmen in das Hauptmammut und lassen sich wieder rauspusten. (wenn der Vorfilter verstopft, was regelmäßig passiert und der Druck nachläßt) 
Einen Molch hat sich im Vortex Mittelrohr einsaugen lassen  (wie auch immer der da hin gekommen ist) und ich hab in heute aus dem Vorfilter befreit.

Also, das ganze ist recht sportlich für alle und passieren tut keinem was. Das war mir bei dem ganzen Aufbau sehr wichtig, zumal ich nirgends ein Sieb oder Netz dran habe um die Tiere daran zu hindern.

Vor dem Urlaub habe ich Geisys Siebfilter in einer Schnellbastelaktion umgesetzt und ich muß sagen, bei mir haut es nicht hin. 
Ich habe es mit einem edlen Stöffchen bespannt und denke, da liegt der Fehler. Ich werde mal im Fachhandel nach einem glatten Sieb suchen und hoffe, das das freiblubbern dann besser klappt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Geisy (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hey Thomas

Die Blasen müssen direkt am Sieb vorbei nach oben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hi Norbert,

ja klar lasse ich vorbeiblubbern. Nur die Struktur eines Stoffes läßt es zu, dass es ich zusetzt. Ich denke wirklich, das war das falsche Material. 
Der Stoff (Organza oder so) nimmt die Partikel gut auf, auch wenn da eine Blubber dran vorbeikommt. 
Ich werd mal schaun, was es gibt und denke mit einem geeigneteren Material haut es bestens hin.

Es war einefach eine Schnellbastelung, um nicht nach dem Urlaub den Filter komplett reinigen zu müssen. Und deswegen nur schnell mit Sachen, die ich im Haus hatte.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas,



> Ich habe ein Richtige Tiersportanlage gebaut.


  find ich klasse 

ich denke wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg - mit unseren "Luftdingsen"

über einen Vorfilter werde ich mir die nächsten Tage auch mal Gedanken machen müssen, da sonst die Matten zu schnell dicht werden können.

willst du echt Stoff dazu hernehmen - kein Drahtgewebe  
Fliegengitter ist wohl zu grobmaschig ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hi Mitch,

nein nein, auf keinen fall Stoff, die fasern lösen sich und nehmen alles auf. 
Ich muß wirklich mal ins Koifachgeschäft und mal schaun, was es dort so gibt. Fliegengitter ist zu grob. (für Dicke Fliegen halt) 
Ein Drahtgerwerbe ist sicher das beste, dann klappt es auch mit Norberts Freiblubbervariante.
Mit Stoff ging es anfangs sehr gut und ich dacht, das passt... Aber geht nicht.

Ich habe an meinem 35 Watt Mammut übrigens 2 Ausgänge fürs Hauptmammut, 1 Ausgang Freiblubbern und einen Ausgang PF Bodenreinigung und das funtzt immer nur beachtlich gut. 

Wenn denn der Vorfilter nicht verstopfen würde... Der sog das Hauptmammuts ist so stark, das es den Mörteleimer verformt, wenn er verstopft ist.

Grüße

Thomas, der genauso Sorgen hat mit dem Vorfiler...


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hi,

wir werden wahrscheinlich auch mit einer low-tech Vorfilter Lösung an unseren Teichen zurecht kommen, auch wenn der Dreck ned so zeitnah aus dem Wasser kommt und gleich wieder in Lösung übergeht  - was solls Hauptsache das meiste bleibt in/an einem Sieb hängen - den schmodder 1 x am Tag ausleeren - no problem


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hm Mitch,

ich weiß nicht, wie weit Du bist mit Deinem Projekt. Wenn Du Deine 35 Watt Anlage in Betrieb nimmst wirst Du Dich damit nicht mehr zufrieden geben. Zumindest geht es mir so. 

Diese hochgepimpte Pumpe saugt Dir alles rein und dann noch mit Kompromissen leben ist schwer...

Nimm Deine Anlage in Betrieb und Du wirst feststellen, man könnte alle 15 minuten reinigen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Thomas,

die Pumpe läuft seit Samstag  am Sonntag hab ich ja die Pflanzen *etwas * ausgedünnt - man war das ne milchige Brühe - aber Montagmorgen war alles wieder klar - die feinen Schwebeteilchen sind nun alle in der Matte gefangen 




heute nachmittag hat mich der Manni besucht (Tannenwedel abholen) und war auch von der Leistung der Blubberpumpe überrascht


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas ,hallo Mitch
Könnt ihr mal eine Bauanleitung,mit Fotos, von eurern hochgepimpten Pumpen reinstellen.
@Thomas  freut mich, das du das DING gebaut hast ,denn es scheint ja dann doch zu funktionieren.
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas ,hallo Mitch
Könnt ihr mal eine Bauanleitung,mit Fotos, von eurern hochgepimpten Pumpen reinstellen.

????????????????
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

... Die Probleme hören einfach nicht auf.
Ich habe mein Mittelrohr zur verbesserung des Vorfilters abgemacht und die Pumpe ausgeschalten. 

Jetzt habe ich 5 Fische in der Tonne und bekomm die Säcke nicht raus. Vermutlich ist es nur noch Einer???
Das Problem ist, das es unter der Tonne weitergeht. wenn ich das Mittelrohr wieder einsetzte kommt kein Tier dort wieder raus.

Jetzt habe ich gerade über eine Reuse gelesen, die ich mir nuch zulegen muß und hoffen, das es klappt.

Frage ist, wieso können die Fische nicht aus der Reuse flüchten? Es Sind doch zwei große Löcher dran? Wäre ich ein Fisch würde ich da einfach wieder rausschwimmen und fertig.


@Patrick,

such Dir mal den Tread Lufthebervideos, dort findest Du eigentlich alles. Da es zu einfach zu bauen ist, braucht es eigentlich keiner weiteren Bauanleitung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Thomas
Weil sie doof sind ,die Eingänge liegen etwas zurück gesetzt so das der Fisch eigentlich nur Richtung Mitte schwimmen müsste und dann raus ,machensie aber selten
Danke für den Tip ,ich hatte schon so einiges dazu gelesen nur mit der Pumpepimpen Naja werde es noch finden
zu deinen Projekt ...
Ist des Wetter noch so trüb ,immer hoch die Gellerrieb
so sagt man in der Palz
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

wie groß sind die Fuschies ungefähr?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hall Patrick,

Pumpen pimpen:
Es geht darum, möglichst kleine Luftblasen in das Mammut zu pumpen. 
Dazu kann man für teuer geld EDMP Belüfterplatten kaufen, oder so wie Mitch und ich einfach ein Fittnessband bzw Fahrreadschlauch nehmen. dierse dann ordentlich zerlöchern und ich denke, man hat eine langlebige Auströmerplatte mit feinsten Blubbern. (Das muß sich im Langzeittest noch zeigen) 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Ok hat geklickt Danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

1- 2 jährige Schbunkins und Goldfische. Molche? Sonsiges?

Keine Ahnung, was da alles rein ist. 

Da Sie beim laufenden Betrieb keinerlei anstalten gemacht haben, sich ansaugen zu lassen (Eher Spaß dran hatten gegen den Strom ins Hauptmammmut zu schwimmen, habe ich mir da keine Gedanken drum gemacht. Jetzt ist ersteinmal ein Stöpsel drauf, damit mein neiuer Tech nicht das Regenfaß wird. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Was machst du dir einen Kopf ,durch die Pumpe ?,da kann ihnen ja nicht passieren und wenn es dort unten für sie so schlimm wäre, würden sie doch nicht immer wieder dort himschwimmen
Manche Leben halt im Penthouse und andere wiederum im Keller,nur weil wir so egoistisch sind und auch ja alles sehen wollen was bei uns im Teich lebt.
Ich weis, ich weis und das aus einer Tastatur  eines Koihalter
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzenfilterprojekt in Arbeit*

Hallo Patrick,

die Pumpe ist nicht das Problem. An dem zu klein geratenen Vortex wird angesaugt und das ordentlich. 

Wenn ich die Tiere da nicht rausbekomme, drehen die da unten ihre Runden, bis es nur noch Gräten sind und das will ich nicht. 

Problem ist, da die Tonne hohl steht. und darunter der Einlauf für den Pflanzenfilter ist. Sobald ich mich nähere, sind alle da unten verschwunden und ich sehe sie nicht.

Ich hoffe mal, die Reuse löst das Problem. 100% sicher werde ich mir wohl nie sein, ob da unten alle raus sind. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

